# Champions league odds comparison



## Betting Forum (Sep 12, 2010)

*The best Champions league odds from over 15 bookmakers*​[parsehtml]<script type="text/javascript">affkey="d081b62cfa9b3838459d458df47e06ae";boxid=3713;</script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://affiliates.valuechecker.co.uk/scripts/unit-serve.php"></script>[/parsehtml] 


Football Odds Comparison
Champions league odds comparison
Europa league odds comparison
England/Scotland odds comparison
Germany Bundesliga I and Bundesliga II odds comparison
Spain/Portugal odds comparison
Italy Serie A, Serie B, Lega Pro 1/A Odds Comparison
Austria/Switzerland/Belgium odds comparison
Scandinavian football odds comparison
France/Holland odds comparison
Eastern European football leagues odds comparison
Southern European leagues odds comparison
Japan J-League and J-League 2 Odds Comparison
American football leagues Odds Comparison

Tennis
Tennis Odds Comparison


----------



## wencent (Sep 12, 2010)

thank You!


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 12, 2010)

wencent said:
			
		

> thank You!



No problem, we are working to add odds comparison for all other leagues, should be working very soon.


----------



## DavisCup (Oct 25, 2010)

So bwin and bet365 have the best odds? I should close all my other accounts


----------



## Betting Forum (Oct 25, 2010)

You should use the odds comparison before matches, right now there is like 1 week and some bookies still didnt put odds. Before the start of the match the variery of the bookmakers is better.


----------



## footballtips (Feb 28, 2011)

admin said:
			
		

> wencent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks for the information.and hoping to read and see odds comparison for all other leagues soon,hope it will worked soon,


----------



## HerbGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks! This helped a lot.


----------



## hamza (Mar 22, 2011)

you doing a great job for the lover of the game....


----------



## sports_betting (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll take note of this thank you very much.. 
Keep up the good work


----------



## delois201 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great! I'll check for more updates. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## danip (Apr 4, 2011)

for me Shakhtar has a good odd with Barcelona: almost 15. I will try it! hope to see a surprise!


----------



## sports_betting (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for this, it was of great help  This forum really has a lot to offer.


----------



## samson smith (Jul 15, 2011)

_Sir, You are great. I have searched on the links that is given on your tag. It is working properly and provides complete information of Champions league odds comparison. The concept of betting is based on uncertainty. The odds comparison is very important for a professional punter. It works on the probability theory in which the most favorable odds are decided on the basis of their occurrence.Thanks for this help._


----------



## mozzes1290 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, I like this app, for now I don't have to use oddsportal.


----------



## roulettecouk (Dec 4, 2011)

Cant see pass Barca again, I cant say ive ever seen a better team. Can anyone see anyone else winning?
Would love a british team but gonna be tough


----------



## mariusenike (Dec 6, 2011)

Real is the best now!!!


----------



## compare Odds (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi,
in the spirit of one upmanship: 
http://oddscomparisonsite.com/football-odds-comparison/more.html
I tried to drop the code in here, but this is easier.
--
Let Me Know what you think,
Regards,
http://www.oddscomparisonsite.com


----------



## BurrowsTheGreat (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks keep the updates coming!


----------



## topcornermax (Jan 13, 2012)

BurrowsTheGreat do you even like soccer? Are you not a cricket or nothing kind of guy?


----------



## sportsbet01 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for Information.


----------



## sportsbet01 (Jan 31, 2012)

Guys,,Thanks for This helped a lot.


----------



## ls-217 (Feb 13, 2012)

How close up to match are they going to b updated? Cheers


----------



## Betting Forum (Feb 13, 2012)

They are updated as soon as some of the bookmakers put the odds on their site. It depends on the bookmaker.


----------



## joshef (Jun 14, 2012)

There are many sites which are providing  variety of odds to the bettor . So by this the wager can select the odd of his choice and this increase the probability of winning the odd as, the bettor will select that odd in which he have the best knowledge.


----------



## banirost (Sep 15, 2013)

admin said:


> *The best Champions league odds from over 15 bookmakers*​[parsehtml]<script type="text/javascript">affkey="d081b62cfa9b3838459d458df47e06ae";boxid=3713;</script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://affiliates.valuechecker.co.uk/scripts/unit-serve.php"></script>[/parsehtml]
> 
> Football Odds Comparison
> Champions league odds comparison
> ...


Nice work guys. Thank you for the info.


----------



## hugh Walker (Oct 10, 2013)

I think Milan has solid chance vs Barsa - bet placed


----------



## Andy987 (Mar 6, 2015)

Information is really Useful.... thanks


----------



## Andy987 (May 29, 2015)

admin said:


> No problem, we are working to add odds comparison for all other leagues, should be working very soon.



Have you updated your site and added odds comparison for other leagues also.


----------



## Andy987 (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for the links now i don't have to use oddsportal


----------



## mamagenit (May 3, 2016)

now real has the best odd,,, but hopefully m.city win the match


----------



## Michael Pearson (May 17, 2016)

Really nice information.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (Sep 19, 2016)

Very good information. In support of that I have a question do you know some betting platform which provide big bookies, where I can compare odds of big bookies?


----------



## Miror (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi mate, I looked your question about platform which provide big bookies. And I can say to you that I use mollybet. They provide me possibility to connect all my accounts into one account. Also on mollybet platform you can compare odds from big bookies, such as: SBObet, Pinnacle, Betafir and other. I hope that I helped you.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (Sep 21, 2016)

Thank you, I found this platform on the BetInAsia, and it looks interesting for me. But do you have any experience with BetInAsia? Every comment is welcome.


----------



## Miror (Sep 23, 2016)

Oh, of course I have experience with BetInAsia, I use them for the mollybet. The first I time opened test account, and then I opened the account for the mollybet , so far I'm very satisfied with them services, commision and customer support. I hope that I helped you.


----------



## bahissiteleri90 (Nov 20, 2016)

nice information. Thank you


----------

